# Sandy Soil



## circlejacres (May 17, 2010)

Got about 10 acres of sandy loam soil and was looking for thoughts on what would be the best grasses to plant. By sandy I mean really sandy.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

My in-laws live in the WI central sands. I've gotten some meadow fescue to grow. I also think some endophyte free tall fescue would work.

If you're putting a legume in go with alfalfa as it has the deepest roots, but make sure it's innoculated.


----------



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

bahia grass does very well in sandy soils


----------

